# How to dispose of old boat?



## husky_jerk (Jun 6, 2011)

I've got a bay liner Capri that I'm looking to off load. The motor last ran about two years ago and hasn't been used since. The boat is in poor condition , but the trailer it sits on seems to be nice. Tires are flat from sitting. 

My question, what do I do with it ?


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

air up the tires and take it to a landfill and they can pull boat off trailer and crush it


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

local vol fire department might take it for practice.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

A couple Tannerites should do the trick.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Part it out and sell what you can, if you can get the motor running that shouldn't be too hard to sell, pull the boat off the trailer cut it up with a sawsall and dispose of it, fix the flat tires and sell the trailer, craigs list is free and easy to use


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Fire Department won't have anything to do with burning Fiberglass and neither should you! The smoke is full of fibers that will kill you if you don't get lucky enough to get cancer from it later. Anyway, sell off motor and trailer, remove any hardware/ steering system etc. and make sure to take the gauges controls and harness with the motor as well. THey add up fast if you have to buy them new, sometimes making it not worth buying the motor if you don't have them. 
The boat itself can be cut up, sawzall or chainsaw. Wear a mask and eye protection and long sleeves/ jeans, I'm speaking from experience! Windshield has value as well. 
Then depending on what your trash takes, you could bag it and throw it out, they took my 14' glass boat in 12 bags. Or you may have to take it to a yard and roll it off the trailer. They usually charge since its not metal and has no value to them but then you don't have to cut it up. Worst case a small dumpster...
All in all you should make a bit for your efforts between the saleable items as long as the motor runs well and the trailer is in fair condition.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

If you live in a high traffic area, put it next to the road with a free sign. You would be surprised at what people will take 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

johnrude said:


> air up the tires and take it to a landfill and they can pull boat off trailer and crush it


this is what I would check into. if the trailer is in fair condition I would unload the old boat and see if I could sell the trailer. if the tires wont air up you can pick up a couple of used car tires at a salvage yard to tow the boat to a local land fill. good luck.
sherman


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Most landfills wont take intact boat hulls anymore. If you can't get someone to take it off your hands, the sawzall/garbage bag deal might be your best bet.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

take it for a last voyage skipper.....just wear your life jacket 
make a planter out of it in the front yard ....fill with dirt and flowers


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Please let us know what you end up doing..


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

If you really want it gone put a nice price tag on it and leave it in the street overnight. Sometimes its easier to give something away if someone sees dollar signs in it 

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

There is a charity that accepts boats like they do with cars. They do some repair on them and then sell to highest bidder. Nice part you get a tax deduction for the current book value of the boat. I think they are called "Boat Angel" or something like that.


----------



## Deep Trouble (Jul 8, 2010)

I donated an older boat in rough condition a few years ago. They picked it up, gave me a receipt and I took a $500 tax credit. Google boat donation. Think I used these folks. 
www.boatangel.org


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deep Trouble (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry fab. Didn't see ur post. We think alike)


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

